# extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!



## dominik8800gt (17. Oktober 2008)

*extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Guten abend,

ich habe, sobald ich mit jemanden über xfire, icq, skype oder steam rede (also mit einem headset), sehr starke Rückkopplungen.  Immer wenn ich etwas sag wiederhohlt sich das immer und immer wieder. Mein chatpartner kann das alles hören. Auch wenn er etwas sagt, entstehen wieder rückkopplungen. Das erste mal bemerkte ich das, als ich vor ein paar Tagen Steam installierte und dort den Mikrophontest machte. Dort hallte alles zurück. Ich dachte, dass Steam irgendwelche Probleme mit meinem Mic hat also lies ich das erstmal. Dann hab ich heute den Mic Test bei Xfire gemacht. Ebenfalls extrem starke Rückkopplungen. Außerdem kann der jenige der gerade mit mir redet, alles hören was ich durch meine Lautsprecher höre (wenn ich Musik laufen lasse hört er das, er hört auch seine Stimme doppelt.) Das gleiche, wenn er Musik laufen hat, kann ich auch mithören.

Das alles ist erst seit ein paar Tagen (habs jedenfalls erst vor ein paar Tagen bemerkt). Vor ein paar Wochen ging noch alles ohne Rückkopplungen.

Hat jemand schonmal was änliches erlebt oder weis eine Lösung?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dominik


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Kopfhörer aufsetzen? Wäre das keine Option?


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

ja, sowas hatte ich auch ne zeit lang im teamspeak. es lag an den einstellungen der sounds.

ich glaube bei mir war das micro speziell als aufnahmegerät eingestellt oder sowas. 
ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, probier da mal aus.
kannst dabei auch den selbsttest laufen lassen um zu gucken, ob die umstellung was bringt.


----------



## dominik8800gt (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Kopfhörer aufsetzen? Wäre das keine Option?



Glaubst du eigentlich ich wär so blöd, und setz die Kopfhörer nicht auf und beschwer mich dann auch noch über Rückkopplungen? 




Fifadoc schrieb:


> ja, sowas hatte ich auch ne zeit lang im teamspeak. es lag an den einstellungen der sounds.
> 
> ich glaube bei mir war das micro speziell als aufnahmegerät eingestellt oder sowas.
> ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, probier da mal aus.
> kannst dabei auch den selbsttest laufen lassen um zu gucken, ob die umstellung was bringt.



Hab jetzt mal ne Lösung gefunden. Hab in Xfire jetzt als Input Realtek Hd digital Input gewählt anstatt realtek Hd Audio input (output gibts nur realtek Hd Audio output). Bei Steam hab ich ebenfalls Realtek Hd digital Input als Input gewählt anstelle von realtek Hd Audio input. Jetzt sind die Rückkopplungen verschwunden. Was ich aber komisch finde ist, dass ich bei Xfire nichts bei input geändert habe noch bei output . 

Ein Problem hab ich aber noch, ich hör immernoch die Musik, meine Stimme oder sonstige Töne meines Gesprächspartners und er hört seine eigene Stimme und die Töne die Ich durch meine Kopfhörer höre. Nach Ausssage meines Gesprächspartners, hört er die Töne (stimmen, musik usw.) viel lauter und deutlicher. Meine Kopfhörer sind aber nicht so laut einegstellt das es zu rückopllungen kommen könnte (sind immer noch so laut, wie damals als alles noch einwandfrei ging) 

Weis dafür jemand ne Lösung?

Gute Nacht


----------



## Cionara (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Systemsteuerung->Sounds und Audiogeräte-> Gerätelautstärke erweitert-> Optionen->Eigenschaften-> Bei Wiedergabe den Haken bei Mikrofon weg (sonst hört man über die Lautsprecher was das Mic grad aufnimmt) und bei Aufnahme den Haken bei Wave/"Was sie Hören"/Stereomix wegmachen. Beides müsste dein Gesprächspartner auch tun dann wird nämlich nicht alles aufgenommen was der grade hört und macht und zu dir geschickt.

Wegen Rückkopplung: Unter Sounds und Audiogeräte->Aufnahme->Hardware testen
Da kannste mal bischen an den Läutstärken rumspielen und gegebenenfalls den Mikrofonverstärker 
an- bzw. ausmachen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## dominik8800gt (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Hilft alles nix 
Egal wie ich die Lautstärken umstelle, es gibt immer Rückkopplungen. 
Die Haken bei Stereomix war gar nicht gesetz also konnt ich ihn auch nicht weg machen. Die Rückkopplungen müssen von etwas anderem kommen. Aber von was?


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Du kannst unter Realteck Audiomanager die Rückkoplung deaktivieren!

Hast Du denn die Nachhallunterdrückung aktiviert?

Im Audiomanager auf Mikro Reiter gehen dan haken auf nachhallunterdrückung setzen und ok!


----------



## rebel4life (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Stell dein Mikro mal auf stumm und versichere dich, dass du es als Aufnahmequelle ausgewählt hast.


----------



## dominik8800gt (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Soundkartentreiber neu installiert - problem gelöst. Jetzt hört keiner mehr was der andere macht. Die Rückkoplungen sind auch weg

Ich sag trotzdem mal danke an alle die mir hier geholfen haben


----------



## Sansibar (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: extrem starke Rückkopplungen beim Voicechat!*

Also dieses Problem kenne ich auch von Realtek treiber.
Die lösung ist super einfach, nur eine Aktivierung in der Microfoneinstellung nennt sich Richtcharakteristik und dann den Anweisungen folgen.
fertig. Keine Rückkopplung mehr und alle in Teamspeak sind glücklich.

Realtek Mikrofoneinstellung

Gruß Sansibar


----------

